# liquid soap question



## lavender.dreams.candles (Mar 16, 2009)

I made some liquid soap on Saturday and mixing the soap, water, and fragrance .... It turned out great ....But, it turned out cloudy.
How can I get it from being so cloudy???

Robynn


----------



## carebear (Mar 16, 2009)

if you made it by diluting a bar soap then yep - cloudy is not surprising.  next comes slimy.

if you made liquid soap with KOH then it could be a number of things and I suggest you post your formula.
- not fully saponified
- too much borax, if you used that
- FO not emulsified 
- simply needs to sequester


----------



## lavender.dreams.candles (Mar 16, 2009)

I used BCN Aloe Bath & Body Wash ..... I looked at it today and it's yellowish and clear now....... Not as cloudy.


----------

